
Show HN: A New Sign-In Component for the Modern Web - judah
https://medium.com/pwabuilder/pwa-auth-a-new-sign-in-component-for-the-modern-web-e8c0257273f0
======
stagas
This is the most frictionless implementation I've ever seen for OAuth sign-in,
congrats for the work and thank you for the effort. Perfect for lazy folks
like me. I'll definitely use it somewhere.

------
zzo38computer
Not everyone will have accounts with those other services. Some people will
want to make the account separately, or alternatively to use OpenID.

